# what's a good belt (obi) brand?



## panda (Jun 17, 2015)

I want to get a nice black belt. since I'm going to use it fore the rest of my life (it isn't like I'm going to rank above black) and it's important to me as an accomplishment.

I've seen some higher quality belts on eBay but the thing is I don't know what's considered good and what's better. where I come from they don't really bother with stuff like that...
so I'm asking you - what brand do you like? up to 100$

Thanks!


----------



## drop bear (Jun 17, 2015)

Kind of a hard question. I don't really separate the belts by brand. But I am going to guess that the better gi makers do the better belts. Which in my day were moral and fuji. But now could be a lot of things.

So the best i can offer is a third party review on the best gi,s and hope the belt quality matches.

Ranking Gis from Best to Worst - Aesopian BJJ


----------



## panda (Jun 17, 2015)

thing is, I'm seeing alot of belts on eBay that by the looks are high-quality, but I don't know judogi from that brand or don't know how to rank them.
I've seen 3 differant mizuno belts, 2 adidas (master\elite), kusakura (I know sakura, is it the same?) mooto do and Mitsuboshi.
I've never even heard of the last two...


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 17, 2015)

Eosin Panther


----------



## panda (Jun 17, 2015)

BJJ black belt looks different then judo (judo is uniform black, no brasil flag with no red&white ). and karate etc belts - they are usually flimsier then judo (for good reason).
they have lots of "swagger" but not what I'm looking for.
If I'm gonna spent good $ on this, I might as well buy a judo belt, not something close...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 17, 2015)

I buy my belts from Eosin Panther, but I don't know if they fit in your price limit.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 17, 2015)

Ask your instructor. It's always the right answer.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 17, 2015)

But not necessarily the ONLY right answer...


----------



## panda (Jun 18, 2015)

Eosin Panther are in the price range, but as I've said before: Eosin Panther are not judo belts, they are "in the ball park" and if I'm gonna buy something for a 100$ then I'll buy the real thing.

and as for my instructor: he couldn't care less about it, as long as the belt is black. he is a coach training athletes, and doesn't bother himself with most of the martial-arts aspects.


----------



## Eduardo Umeoka (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey, what did you end up buying?
I'm was kind of doing the same, seeking for a high-end judo black belt. For me, it was Kusakura. They offer several models and they offer custom made belts with embroider options. Curious to hear what you found.
regards


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 26, 2016)

panda said:


> I want to get a nice black belt. since I'm going to use it fore the rest of my life (it isn't like I'm going to rank above black) and it's important to me as an accomplishment.



I find they got a 3-5 year life span regardless before they look frayed and work out and it's time to replace it.  Not many items of clothing you would purchase with the intent of regular wear for the rest of your life...


----------

